

[video] Russ Olsen – To the Moon - loumf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Sso4HtvJsw

======
loumf
This is a talk at the Clojure Conj about some of the interesting stories
surrounding the lunar landing and how it relates to large-scale software
projects.

